# Who needs precogs when you have life algorithmically ordered



## Phishfry (May 4, 2017)

https://qz.com/975231/google-and-th...tionality-you-really-are-and-thats-dangerous/

The linked NY Times piece tword the bottom of the article was jarring.


----------

